# RIP Sarah



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Sarah was one of my husband's "Shelter Girlfriends." She was elderly, and came in with her equally elderly sister, both had horrible periodontal disease. I named them Leah and Sarah...I always give the elderly and sick cats Biblical or Mythological names because they need all the strength and courage they can get, and I think when people speak a strong name, they tend to impart that feeling onto the cat. It sounds stupid, but it makes me feel better, anyhow.

Sarah and Leah were not happy to be in the shelter, but their owner was terminally ill and there was no one to take them. Sarah, in particular, was absolutely deperate for human contact, and would climb up the front of your shirt, put both paws around your neck, and bury her face in your shoulder, crying the whole time. When my husband cleaned their condo, Sarah would ride on his shoulder (or, if she was feeling brave, she'd ride on the top of his head, clinging to his hat and meowing triumphantly). As time went on, Sarah calmed down, but also seemed to be a little withdrawn, even depressed. My husband would lock himself in their condo and snuggle them while I finished my paperwork and photos every week.

Sarah and Leah went in for major dental cleanings last week. It was discovered that Sarah had several large masses growing in her neck and throat, and that she would need to have all of her teeth extracted, with a long and difficult recuperation if she even survived what would be a tricky and dangerous second operation to remove the growths. She was euthanized before she woke up. Leah is recovering well, but misses her best buddy.

My husband wanted me to post something for his pretty gray shelter girlfriend with the loud meow, bad breath, and sharp climbing claws. She was a sweet, dear old cat with a huge personality and lots of love to give.

Goodbye Sarah...we'll miss you, sweet thing.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a nice tribute. RIP Sarah.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How sad, and what a touching tribute. I'm sorry for the loss of Sarah, be sure to give her sister extra snuggles from the cat forum. RIP, Sarah.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautifully written as always, Gudewife.
RIP Sarah.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe that stinks! Goodbye Sarah.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

That breaks my heart about Sarah and Leah living at the shelter longing for human contact. Thank God for you and your husband to give them the love and attention they needed. Poor Sarah...my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Sarah.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have lost Sarah. What a lot of love she had to give! I am so glad she had that opportunity with you and your husband. I'm sure she is well and happy now, and spreading joy in heaven. Who knows what she would have gone through if she had the surgery. God bless.


----------



## Cat Queen (Jun 5, 2005)

RIP Sarah.


----------



## cleigh (Jan 16, 2004)

*thank you*

Each pat, scratch under the chin, or kind word is a treasure, something we can too easily take for granted as we offer it. much thanks to you and your husband for the care for your two older ladies. thinking of you both


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Sarah, I know you had a special place in your heart for her.


Chris


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Gudewife said:


> I named them Leah and Sarah...I always give the elderly and sick cats Biblical or Mythological names because they need all the strength and courage they can get, and I think when people speak a strong name, they tend to impart that feeling onto the cat. It sounds stupid, but it makes me feel better, anyhow.


I don't think that sounds stupid - I think that very thought and kindess of your heart to think of something like that is very heart warming and I'm sure the Leah appreciates and Sarah is still in awe for all you've done and the kind words over at the rainbow bridge.

RIP Sarah


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Rest In Peace Sarah


----------

